# Hamilton Electric 505



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

Hi this is probaly a question for Paul got a guy selling a 1962 505 as a non runner says the plastic insulator is missing form the battery housing is this a simple fix or not. If it is might consider it


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

505's do not use plastic insulators in the battery compartment.


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

Silver Hawk said:


> 505's do not use plastic insulators in the battery compartment.


Give this a miss then paul looks nice inside from pics on ebay


----------

